
Microsoft Now Treats Closing Windows 10 Upgrade Nag with [X] as “Yes, Upgrade” - huhtenberg
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3070963/computers/microsoft-makes-final-aggressive-windows-10-upgrade-push.html
======
twotavol
Even though it won't happen I sincerely hope this latest round of unintended
upgrades causes some severe and costly issues for end users. Microsoft
deserves nothing but hate and backlash for trying to push Windows 10 with
these incredibly scummy tactics.

If it was truly worth upgrading, they wouldn't need to trick and goad people
with 'Free for a limited time!' and dark UI patterns.

